# Sunday's Show and Tell  ... 12/11/22



## jd56 (Dec 11, 2022)

Let's see what relics you've found from this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 11, 2022)

Schwinn built badged Hibbard.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!!
It has Arrived!
1937 Western Flyer, by Shelby.
It grabbed my Heart back in October;
patience, brought JOY!










Thank you Paul @rustyjones didn't wanna ship, but padded everything with LOVE!!!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 11, 2022)

I picked up this 1935 Emblem built Elgin Motobike and cool 3” glass reflector from Ryan @Burleycreek


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 11, 2022)

Found this lot of RC Plane props at the Thrift Store, thought they would make good handlebar spinners...





3 Head Badges, winged Schwinn & LaSalle from @BFGforme ...thanks Buddy!!
Cobra one from the Flea Market...





Wooden match dispenser for the fireplace






Killer Worksman shirt from Mama...






These awesome grips from @jrapoza





More smalls for Mama...thrift store & flea market finds...






Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (Dec 11, 2022)

Picked up a donor car for the one I got last week 1974 chevy Laguna S-3 same color scheme. I'm in the process of tearing it apart.
Also picked up trolling motor, Man-U-Troll hand powered with broken handle attachment not sure if it can be repaired.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2022)

1937 Mercury Super Deluxe aka Pod Bike


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 11, 2022)

Added a couple of Austin's to the collection of bicycle tags.







Also, I have am Albany in transit but not positive if it's New York or California.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 11, 2022)

BRad90 said:


> Added a couple of Austin's to the collection of bicycle tags.
> 
> View attachment 1749034View attachment 1749035
> 
> ...



Albany Georgia maybe. No licenses plates in Albany NY, but I'm still interested if you are planning on selling.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 11, 2022)

Couldn’t pass at $175


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Albany Georgia maybe. No licenses plates in Albany NY, but I'm still interested if you are planning on selling.



I might let it go. Will keep you updated when it arrives.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 11, 2022)

Antique store find for my cycletruck.


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 11, 2022)

Got this killer Indian project from @sm2501 
Thanks Scott.  Cleaned it up a little.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 11, 2022)

No bikes this week . But a good week for toys . A local find and toy show finds.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 11, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> 1937 Mercury Super Deluxe aka Pod Bike
> 
> View attachment 1749027
> 
> ...



Did you get your Aerocycle?


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 11, 2022)

Scored a sweet rivet tool off the DOND from @island schwinn ! Thanks to a heads up from @New Mexico Brant !! 






Forgot I had these… found while cleaning up my parts cabinet


----------



## Nashman (Dec 11, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> Got this killer Indian project from @sm2501
> Thanks Scott.  Cleaned it up a little.
> View attachment 1749111
> 
> ...



Love the bikes and share your inventory system ( we stock up as well) of Kirkland "wad".


----------



## Nashman (Dec 11, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Couldn’t pass at $175View attachment 1749054



This bikes screams @tacochris


----------



## Nashman (Dec 11, 2022)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1749077
> 
> View attachment 1749078
> 
> ...



Love the loot and the assorted table decor.


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2022)

I got this


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2022)

Got a great FB marketplace deal on this crankset, and got this 3-piece crank conversion kit from a friend for my 37 Schwinn Klunker.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 11, 2022)

I've been entertained on Pinterest lately and between vintage toys, bicycles, motorcycles, outboards, sexy women, guitars and nature, these posters popped up and I had to buy them. Finding room was tougher, but an upstairs door was open game. Juvenile Jungle has been lonely.

I got my all original 1968 Schwinn Run a Bout from Bobby U. It's a beauty and his talent for packing and quick shipping makes the deal even nicer. We are going to upgrade the tires as although these display well, the rear has a tear and was backed up inside with no other than a S-7 Schwinn Superior B/W someone stuffed in!! ( even a lame attempt to paint the white letters?)  That was a 1st for me. I've patched tires with "Goop" and HD duct tape inside, goop outside, but never doubled up tires. The Superior is in pretty nice shape. U.S.A. made.

I was continuing to help clear vintage items from a late friends estate and another outboard followed me home. It's an original '57 Fisherman Evinrude 5.5 and will look good with the restored Sportwin 10 and light twin 3hp. I'm itching to detail it, and it is just below freezing, but I was working on the Schwinn yesterday outside ( wire wheel/solvents) before it came into Man Cave, so the Fisherman can wait. Those aero solvents and cleaners get cold on the bare hands at 30 degrees. Have a great day Cabers!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 11, 2022)

A Raleigh 3 speed and Schwinn bottom bracket parts.


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 11, 2022)

Early 2000’s NOS Grey Ghost from the local Schwinn dealer. 68 Fastback from original owner and a prewar girls bike for parts.


----------



## sarmisluters (Dec 11, 2022)

Scored an excellent condition 1939 Schwinn catalog from a fellow Caber.   Thank you !


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Just got these out of the mailbox. Thanks Gary @PlasticNerd !


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 11, 2022)

Got me a single Torrington pedal to make my pair for my Hiawatha! and scored a rust free beige Delta front loader off ebay!


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2022)

Also got these.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2022)

super rare early first generation robinson bars.i have good place holders on it now but this was the last piece i needed for it to be right.if you followed the jeff haney auction on the bay a few weeks ago,you know how much those sold for.i still cringe at the cost but i needed them.the pads are real deal original pads i pulled from the factory box.the champion is now done too.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 11, 2022)

1968 orange krate all original, and a 71 slik chik


----------

